# 40k flyers to arrive in 2011



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Stickmonkey @ Warseer said:


> So after reading the recent post about Jes's comments I wanted to get some inside skinny.
> 
> We know Jes mentioned the DE flyers as being "on the way" And we have had constant rumoring of the Storm Raven.
> 
> ...


Well there you have it folks, we may see a whole heap of flyers on the table by this time next year. It'll be interesting to see if they introduce new flyer rules to the main rules or whether they'll just count as skimmers like the Valk. Obviously this rumor needs to be taken with a huge grain of salt.


----------



## OrkByTheGraceOfGork (Jun 9, 2010)

> 40k flyers to arrive in 2001


Damn I missed it! That always happens to me.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Wow cant wait for 2001 to get here !


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

My god...it's full of stars!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Lol, title changed to 2011.


It will be interesting to see who gets what and what new flyers get created.

Mmm more Ork gubbinz.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Oops, didn't realize that I'd made that mistake, thanks for fixing that for me Vash. Lol.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Sounds awesome! I wish they also made a Spearhead style expansion for them...


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Doelago said:


> Sounds awesome! I wish they also made a Spearhead style expansion for them...


oh please god no, spearhead was one of the worst things GW has ever done, and they let one of the dumbest people do it, we don't need that to ever happen again.

at least the flyer rules will most likely just be a copy and paste of FW's flyer rules, so we know they work if they go with them...and not let johnson get his useless hands on them.


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

I look forward to seeing flyers arrive. Hopefully the Ravonwing and VoidRaven will be there. It would be nice if WD did do some sort of tie-in. Even better if they really expand on flyers with 6th edtion. Aah the possibilities.


oh and Spearhead wasn't that bad, it just could/should have been alot better


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

If they are releasing this many flyers in one go then it would almost definitely be a full scale rules suplements - spearhead was an epic fail of a trial, I can't see GW doing that again.

As for Eldar I do hope it is a Nightwing interceptor, just so I can fly round popping everyones nice new flyers


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

i know it's unlikely, but with all the Apocalypse chat on the GW website this week, and now this news / rumour... *crosses fingers for a plastic thunderhawk kit*...

back in the real world, i think more flyers would be cool, as long as they get the rules right. i'm quite taken with the idea of flying bombing missions over a huge Tyranid army, like that scene way back when in Starship Troopers! :grin:


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Plastic Aquila Lander, maybe?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Im hoping for a Ork Bitchslappa


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> Im hoping for a Ork Bitchslappa


:laugh: Total epicness!


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Svartmetall said:


> Plastic Aquila Lander, maybe?


=/

What? Why? That'd be a brutal amount of money spent on making a plastic kit for something that would only rarely be used. That'd be a seriously expensive objective marker...

EDIT: Wait, nevermind, I'm thinking of the Arvus Lander or whatever it's called.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

aquatic_foible said:


> i know it's unlikely, but with all the Apocalypse chat on the GW website this week, and now this news / rumour... *crosses fingers for a plastic thunderhawk kit*..


OMG yes. I would buy that in a heartbeat.

I was thinking that the Apocalypse features on the GW website was maybe leading to something. Hope it does...


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Cant honestly see a thunderhawk, its far too large for standard 40k games


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

Lets hope I think we all got the same email. If there's a rumour of flyers being released and now this Apoc talk something should be on the horizon.

If this WD release is for flyers than I would think the Storm Raven wouldn't be amongst it considering it's a fast moving vehicle, right?

*wonders if a 6th edition is released years from now will it incorporate flyers and super heavy tanks and thus make Apoc pointless* I still haven't even bought that book.

Also spearhead was pointless. Next they'll release Infantry Run. The rules for this amazing expansion of 40K is you can only use infantry, no vehicles or transports! And then....um.....well, that's about it.


----------



## coalheartly (Jul 24, 2009)

TAU BARRACUDA! weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.

but honestly i would be extremely happy if they made the tau baracuda plastic, and the stealth drones.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

heres hoping for something for the chaos marines, Hell Blade maybe.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Defo Nightwings for the Eldar.

Also I thought everyone knew that spearhead was a poor man's apocalypse and that only IG played it. Every other race just lack tank numbers.


----------



## jfvz (Oct 23, 2010)

Anyone have any idea what the nids would get?


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

jfvz said:


> Anyone have any idea what the nids would get?


Harridan, maybe?


----------



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

Who knows maybe tau players will get a price reduced all-plastic citadel model of the tau manta. Discounted at the lovely price of just £700.* Wow-we!!!

*£700 =
$1130 (US & Cndn)
$1114 (Aus)
€811

Current price on forge world is £925... w/ Free Shipping! Yay!


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

> Harridan, maybe?


 I might consider buying a ridiculous amount of gargoyles then!


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Katie Drake said:


> Harridan, maybe?


let's aim a little smaller, say a harpy



Imperious said:


> Who knows maybe tau players will get a price reduced all-plastic citadel model of the tau manta. Discounted at the lovely price of just £700.* Wow-we!!!


there is optimism, then there is extreme optimism and then, finally, there is cocaine :grin:

even in jest, this kind of saving could cause GW penny pinchers to collapse


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Bindi Baji said:


> let's aim a little smaller, say a harpy


Yeah, that makes a bit more sense. Dunno why my mind immediately went to the Harridan... probably because I've seen a grand total of one Harpy on a table ever.


----------



## ShadowMatt (Sep 9, 2008)

VanitusMalus said:


> Also spearhead was pointless. Next they'll release Infantry Run. The rules for this amazing expansion of 40K is you can only use infantry, no vehicles or transports! And then....um.....well, that's about it.


LOLZ
If I had written Spearhead it would go something like this:
Page 1. Ignore the FOC and use any units you want... oh wait that's Apocalypse.
Page 2. Suckers!


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Thinking about this, most of the smallest FW flyers are by GW standard quite large kits.

I would expect that even if GW was leaning the direction of a flyer expansion then the models would not all be huge - this just isn't GWs way.

So yes for 'nids it looks like a Harpy is a good contender, for SM its pretty much always going to be the Stormraven.

For Tau I would expect a small 1 man flyer something like a Piranah with wings.

For Eldar/DE - the small FW dark Eldar flyer looks about the right size, the Nightwing (as much as I would like it to be the one we get) is actually quite large.

I may be wrong, but GW releasing a whole set of £30 tank(?) kits in one go just doesn't seem right.


----------



## darktide (Feb 16, 2009)

This was confirmed at a seminar at Games Day Chicago back in 2009. It was said that all armies would get their own plastic flyer, however, it was also said that it would be a few years in coming because of rules having to be refined and molds had to be made.


----------



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

darktide said:


> This was confirmed at a seminar at Games Day Chicago back in 2009. It was said that all armies would get their own plastic flyer, however, it was also said that it would be a few years in coming because of *rules having to be refined* and molds had to be made.



Personally I'm scared of adding flying rules to what is, in essence, a 2D game. The prospect of flyers with adjustable bases for height just doesn't seem practical. As it stands right now, there's already been several problems with skimmers, bases, and height IMO. I'd be impressed if they do it right. That's a pretty big "IF" though.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Katie Drake said:


> Dunno why my mind immediately went to the Harridan...


It is the best known 'nid flyer and the forgeworld Harridan is awesome


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Tyrranids: Harpy
Guard: Valkyrie
Eldar: Phoenix
Dark Eldar: RavenWing/VoidRaven
Witchhunters/Daemonhunters: Aquilla lander/Storm Raven
Blood Angels: Storm Raven
Marines: Thunderhawk
Tau: Barracuda
Chaos Marines: Hell Talon
necrons: Nothing produced yet
Orks: Fighta/Bomba

That's ten right off the bat, all with Aeronautica Imperialis small scale models or rules for them.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

If it is just modified rules then I would expect it to be those in the apocalypse rules, with a little refinement.

Addition of more AA weaponry would also be necessary.

If it is an expansion then I would expect it to be similar to other expansions in that you choose play a "40k flyer suplement name" game and get strategems etc suitable for it, just adding them to regular 40k would bust open the rules too much and would screw up army balance.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Bubblematrix said:


> If it is just modified rules then I would expect it to be those in the apocalypse rules, with a little refinement.
> 
> Addition of more AA weaponry would also be necessary.
> 
> If it is an expansion then I would expect it to be similar to other expansions in that you choose play a "40k flyer suplement name" game and get strategems etc suitable for it, just adding them to regular 40k would bust open the rules too much and would screw up army balance.


But GW has already "busted open the rules" with the two new flyers for the DE right in their new codex. 

I can see them releasing web/WD only updated rules for the other races, especially the Harpy, because as of now, the Harpy is simply a large target that hops from place to place, not the flyer the fluff describes as hunting enemy skimmers and flyers...


----------



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

And thus beginnith the "flyer wars" ...

opcorn:


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

I personally think non-forgeworld thunderhawks are about as likely as a good Uwe Boll film


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Bindi Baji said:


> I personally think non-forgeworld thunderhawks are about as likely as a good Uwe Boll film


I agree, but you could have the entire development team of GW say its not happening and still all the wishlisters would cream themselves every time there is the hint of a large plastic kit because "it might just be it"


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm pretty excited by the whole concept. Having played Apocalypse pretty extensively, I've got 2 vultures and a lightning and my best friend has 2 thunderbolts. Still, I really wish GW would rather put more effort in the codice. It's a bit frustrating that they bring out new rules and possibly models when "regular" armies are still lagging behind...

Phil


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

boreas said:


> It's a bit frustrating that they bring out new rules and possibly models when "regular" armies are still lagging behind...
> 
> Phil


I believe (and don't you dare hold me to this, as this is GW, who at times appear to have company-wide ADHD) that this may well get at least partially solved in the next few years


ooooh 666 posts, lol


----------



## monketo (Jan 6, 2008)

Spearhead was created to prompt a spike in vehicle model sales. All of these new add ons are there to encourage you to buy more toys! That is their job sell toy soldiers. I for one will support the hobby when it is in my interest.


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

I did prefer Spearhead to Planetstrike. It created very dynamic games without being as unbalanced. Even my infantry-heavy sisters or marines could benefit from some assets. 

As for the codex turnover, I won't hold you to that, but I sincerely hope you're right! A 5-years wait is too long. Maybe they'll finish the big 5th ed. revamp and then publish yearly supplements.

In the meanwhile, I'll possibly be able to add a Storm Raven to my GKs, and use it with my other planes (and then make tie-fighter noises while going "pew-pew-pew")!

Phil


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Deneris said:


> But GW has already "busted open the rules" with the two new flyers for the DE right in their new codex.


Haven't got my codex with me, but aren't they "skimmers" not flyers?

Same with the IG and the Valkyrie and Vendetta in their codex. Flyers that use the skimmers rules.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

IanC said:


> Haven't got my codex with me, but aren't they "skimmers" not flyers?
> 
> Same with the IG and the Valkyrie and Vendetta in their codex. Flyers that use the skimmers rules.


They operate as skimmers in game, yes. But they're still technically flyers, since they you know... fly. Rather than skim.


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> oh please god no, spearhead was one of the worst things GW has ever done, and they let one of the dumbest people do it, we don't need that to ever happen again.


I'd really like him to go on-air in the bp president style of apology "We're sorry."



Stella Cadente said:


> at least the flyer rules will most likely just be a copy and paste of FW's flyer rules, so we know they work if they go with them...and not let johnson get his useless hands on them.


I prefer to think of them not as 'hands' but moreso just large clumps of meat that deliver food to the main parasite, while they ruin everything they touch...Including Gav Thorpe's career(Thank god on that one though)



Imperious said:


> And thus beginnith the "flyer wars" ...
> 
> opcorn:


On the upside this might be how GW deals with Melta vet spam
"Sir, how do we stop a legion of ******* in unreasonably well-armoured cars!?"
"...We nuke them from orbit."


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

On the upside this might be how GW deals with Melta vet spam
"Sir, how do we stop a legion of ******* in unreasonably well-armoured cars!?"
"...We nuke them from orbit."[/QUOTE]

LOL! Definate rep for this.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Is it positive that these models will be "real" flyers in game?

It feels a lot more likely that they will be just like the Valkyrie/Vendetta, skimmers in 40k with additional rules/options in Apocalypse battles, or? :dunno:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

we could see some form of double system come into play, something like flyers vs ground targets they act as skimmers and then flyers vs flyers rules? 

Who knows, but for me its about bloody time, its the thing i have always thought the game lacked.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

The whole "flyers vs ground" bit is easily solved by making it an expansion and so optional, that way they can include a set of rules and units options for attacking flyers from ground and thus prevent the "my flyer trumps your tank" battles which would errupt by just introducing flyers to the game.

This would however be the sensible option, and GW are as known for taking sensible options as doing anything which doesn't sell more toys


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

I still have bad memories form the flyers folks built back in the days of Vehicle design rules. Unless the rules will involve -BS for shooting at them I will always be sceptical. Orks arent supposed to be the best S2A army in the game, period:angry:


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

MaidenManiac said:


> I still have bad memories form the flyers folks built back in the days of Vehicle design rules. Unless the rules will involve -BS for shooting at them I will always be sceptical. Orks arent supposed to be the best S2A army in the game, period:angry:


Haha, I remember those days. Orks were pretty good at shooting down aircraft, though the short range on their weapons made it a bit difficult sometimes.


----------



## coalheartly (Jul 24, 2009)

im excited, if there supplemtal rules for flyers, it will encourage me to buy more flyers becuase i'd get more use out of them. right now i look at the Hell Blade and the Barracuda and go, pretty sweet model, but i can barely find time for a normal match of 40k, let alone a game of Apoc. also. plastic barracude, plastic hellbalde


----------



## ThePublic (Apr 8, 2009)

I love flyers (since I still have my old school grav guns from Rogue Trader)

come on down, lets see what happens on aisle 5!:clapping:


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

That be awesome  Love to have plenty of Void Raven Bombers


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

Would be awesome if they introduced flyers for ever faction (what would necrons get, suppose the monolith that would hover slightly higher). I doubt marines will every get a plastic thunderhawk at least not until every faction gets a small flyer first.


----------

